# post ur internet speed :)



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

this is actually one of the slower internet speed in the country
ganna enjoy this while it lasts


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

@ WORK


@ HOME
Not done yet


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh , to have the speeds so many in Asia and Europe enjoy. Compared to a lot of them, our speeds are equivalent to a poor dialup.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

Telus - Uggh


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

telus has kinda droped the ball on net speed. but for some reason they call me every 5-6 months and lower my price... and for the amount I download now cheap is better then fast!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

9.5 Mb/s Download

.776 Mb/s Upload

Telus


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, could this be a case of a Korean bragging about their internet speed?? Its great that you are getting that kind of speed in Seoul. I don't actually have a computer connected directly into my router other I would try it. My desktops are connect via a wireless bridge, and laptops, netbooks, smartphones, and Wii connect wirelessly. I might try it one day when I direct connect my laptop.


Steve


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my wireless speed.










I'll check my wired speed later !


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

First try, this is mine as we speak. 4 windows open 2 windows streaming movies & my online RPG is on also.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> Hmmmm, could this be a case of a Korean bragging about their internet speed?? Its great that you are getting that kind of speed in Seoul. I don't actually have a computer connected directly into my router other I would try it. My desktops are connect via a wireless bridge, and laptops, netbooks, smartphones, and Wii connect wirelessly. I might try it one day when I direct connect my laptop.
> 
> Steve


like i said im ganna enjoy it while it lasts most asia cities are like this only NA has overpriced, slow ass internets and i also heard we get this much speed for about 30 bucks a months.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

That was fail^


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

Must be a busy time..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG No wonder my comp sucks. lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> OMG No wonder my comp sucks. lol


Telus sucks I got about the same as you


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

nonsans said:


> like i said im ganna enjoy it while it lasts most asia cities are like this only NA has overpriced, slow ass internets and i also heard we get this much speed for about 30 bucks a months.


I think they had a review a month or two back! We are one of the most ridiculously priced country with the slowest bandwidths!


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> First try, this is mine as we speak. 4 windows open 2 windows streaming movies & my online RPG is on also.


NA is not slow LOL, you just have to pay a little for gaming speed like this one.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's horribly overpriced.

When Rogers first came out you could download at 500-1mb a second, right now due to congestion, after their "upgrade" I get the same speed that was available practically like a decade ago. Shared bandwidth BS.

Just wait until SC2 comes out, then Korea's network will get jammed.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, Telus sucks.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Just wait until SC2 comes out, then Korea's network will get jammed.


i think its safe to say its out already.. i heard over 500,000 ppl have beta accnts in korea. and i have three of them


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

*The speed on shaw in burnaby*


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

home network, shared with two pc's and a game...i h8 telus, went on them for the digital tv and that works ok, now... but at first i was using too much internet or something, and it would cause my tv's to black out.. adding 4 different boxes of routers and modems salved the damn issue, theres suppose to be a new firmware for the modem coming out somtime soon that fixes the issue.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good or baddd?
I am in the top floor of my house, and I'm on my laptop, using wireless from my dad's internet office box...Which is in the bascement >.>


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

[


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't even comprehend a speed of 75! Wow. I had no idea that we were so pathetically slow.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

MananaP said:


> First try, this is mine as we speak. 4 windows open 2 windows streaming movies & my online RPG is on also.


mananap which plan do u use? and how much is it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't download movies or anything like that, so it's fast enough for me.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Work


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Shaw speeds are a bit misleading on speed tests due to the burst they let you have for a short time, it really inflates their speed tests. After a certain threshhold, all that really matters to an average user is jitter and ping


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think many vendors (I know Novus has it) has "turbo boost" at initial downloads which are designed to make these tests look amazing, when in reality, the average download speeds are much more conservative. I would republish my work speed for fun, but since I'm currently working via satellite, I might as well post up dialup speeds.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*speed*


----------



## Bripie (Apr 25, 2010)




----------

